# Tom Cutsinger



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

who has his email address?


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

simple google search.I have never heard of him...http://www.linkedin.com/pub/tom-cutsinger/4/585/a17


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*i want*

Want his fannie mae email address... linken doesnt have it.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

ezdayman said:


> Want his fannie mae email address... linken doesnt have it.


Could it possibly be the same email but just different domain? Just a thought... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Fannie Mae had a mass layoff Friday so he may not work there any longer.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Fannie Mae had a mass layoff Friday so he may not work there any longer.


 
???? can you elaberate? Cleaning house? less workload?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

garylaps said:


> ???? can you elaberate? Cleaning house? less workload?[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't know the reason but heard it was due to the BOA Settlement and greatly reduced volume.


----------

